# First cook on the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker!



## Jim (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is my story and I'm sticking to it.

Saturday morning the wife and I took a cruise to pick up my 10 year anniversary gift. I have wanted a smoker for awhile, and after countless hours of research, questions and time I decided on a Weber smokey mountain cooker. 






It took me about 30 minutes to put it together. Fit and finish was perfect. I wanted to do a "Trial" cook but I never got around to it. 

We decided to throw my son a surprise Birthday party on Labor Day and I really wanted to serve something cooked from my new smoker so I decided to do a pulled pork and some ribs.

Getting her ready Sunday afternoon:





Pork Butt lathered with mustard and Cabelas Kansas City Rub smeared all over. This went on the smoker at 12:30AM for an over night cook. It took 14 hours to reach an internal temp of 190.





Ribs out of the package and rubbed with Kansas City Rub. These went on at 9:00AM and were taken off at 2PM.









The Birthday boy posing with the smoker:





Had to use the gasser too:





Veggies to keep you regular:





All comes to a happy ending:





Bone pulled right out:





Brother in law took two forks to it:





Ribs done and ready to go:





















Overall a good first smoke. Next time I will sauce the ribs and use a home blend rub. :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats on the first smoke job! Man, that food looks pretty tasty =P~ 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicely done for a first timer. :lol: 

You sure got a lot of char. I'm guessing that rub must have a whole lot of sugar in it?


----------



## Brine (Sep 7, 2010)

Dang that looks good. Looks like the dog was a bit concerned about the new addition.  :LOL2: Don't be suprised if it gets "marked". 

I could go for a tub of macaroni salad right now.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Be forewarned. It's addictive and will only get worse from here.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Nicely done for a first timer. :lol:
> 
> You sure got a lot of char. I'm guessing that rub must have a whole lot of sugar in it?



Cables Kansas city rub. The ribs looked more charred than they were. All 3 racks disappeared in a half hour.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done. =D> 

Im a grilling machine in the summer, fall, spring and can cook/bake just about anything over a campfire. Haven't gotten into a smoker yet. Maybe one day. 

Man you sure do know how to put out a spread of food. you'r making me hungry and its way to late at night to be eating.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 8, 2010)

Now ya got me wantin' to take the day off from work and have a cookout


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 8, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Man you sure do know how to put out a spread of food.



Notice the sign behind him in the first pic. :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats. That looks delicious!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2010)

If it taste as good as it looks...that's a winner!


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW Bro - excellent man that stuff looks awesome

I am not a huge Dog person but that dog you got looks like a man son. 

LOL


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

> Weber smokey mountain cooker



never had one, but the name is top notch 

that pork looks killer


----------



## Popeye (Sep 8, 2010)

I have your address.

I also have a rub recipe that works very well. It has more brown sugar than others as well as less salt. At first I thought it wouldn't be good, but my wife likes it and she is super critical when it comes to grilled and smoked food.

Do you only wear tinboat shirts?


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2010)

Popeye said:


> I have your address.
> 
> I also have a rub recipe that works very well. It has more brown sugar than others as well as less salt. At first I thought it wouldn't be good, but my wife likes it and she is super critical when it comes to grilled and smoked food.
> 
> Do you only wear tinboat shirts?



I will take the recipe for sure!

I wear the shirts because I have to represent! I have a dozen.........Wife hates them. :LOL2: 

I am thinking about getting the shirt tattood on my body, sort of like an arm sleeve but the whole thing. :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 9, 2010)

Jim said:


> I am thinking about getting the shirt tattood on my body, sort of like an arm sleeve but the whole thing. :LOL2:




:roflmao:


----------



## Popeye (Sep 9, 2010)

Jim said:


> I am thinking about getting the shirt tattood on my body, sort of like an arm sleeve but the whole thing. :LOL2:



Why do I get images of like a body painting thing gone wrong nine ways to Sunday?


----------



## cajuncook1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jim said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > I have your address.
> ...




That is a nice layout of meat. Smokers are awesome!!! Maybe if you send me a tinboats t-shirt (large).....I'll tell you and show pictures of cajun microwave!!!!.....lol....just joking. But I'll get some pictures and type a little to do about cooking with a cajun microwave oven.

Congrats on your successful smoke out!!!

cajuncook1


----------

